# Betta Fish Painting Comissions



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I finish every art project for school really early so I have time to do free choice art. I really want to start doing Betta Fishies. I will take a picture of the painting and post it on the thread (I might consider selling them in the future). I will only be taking 3 commissions at a time and it is best if the fishy is in a full flare from the side view with no glaring. You get to pick the back ground color (but it must be solid.) No guaranties of when things will get done because finals are coming up and then break where I am working all day every day). Please include name, color, and breed (so I can learn as I go). Post Away:

1. User Name- Fish Name
2. User Name- Fish Name
3. User Name- Fish Name


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

If you could do my boy atlas that would be amazing!:-D feel free to use any background color you would think would look best with him! thank you!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

He is a pretty boy, I'll try as soon as I have time (who created a 24 hr day, why isn't it something like 30 hr)

1. Zooxe- Atlas
2. User Name- Fish Name
3. User Name- Fish Name


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello BlueLacee, if Albert will be no trouble here are his pictures, he is a dark blue color with red and light blue tail stripes. Perhaps a white background color will due fine since he is so dark :3 and unfortunately his breed I do not know. :/


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

could you please do one of my new boy, Levi? 

Levi-PonyJumper101


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Jessica he looks like a crowntail or a halfmoon with a very shredded tail.


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes his tail is quite funky, 
but thank you!!! I was always curious!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

1. Zooxe- Atlas
2. JessicaCRS- Albert
3. PonyJumper101- Levi\

I'll be working on them as soon as possible, finals for school suck


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> could you please do one of my new boy, Levi?
> 
> Levi-PonyJumper101


looking forward to doing him, its really nice that he is in a SIDE VIEW FLARE


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

closing because only one person has given my a proper picture. I have a new one on http://oils.gpa.unep.org/facts/extraction.htm which only pics that follow the rules will be drawn/ painted


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

ahhh, sorry wrong link (im multi taking with an English essay). this http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=318066 is the one to go to


----------

